# The Geisha's Kimono 5 color swirl



## zajanatural (Jul 2, 2008)

I was afraid that I would not be able to duplicate this, but I think I nailed it:

In the mold:






The first bar from an older batch:





Cut bars from the new batch:


----------



## leowife (Jul 2, 2008)

WOW!  That is spectacular!


----------



## Soapmomma (Jul 2, 2008)

Those are absolutely beautiful!! One day I hope to be able to accomplish that kind of art


----------



## digit (Jul 2, 2008)

Oh right, Zaja!!!! Make me totally crazy with jealousy!    

They are incredibly beautiful. It would be almost a sin to use it, just keep it to look at. Definately a work of art.

Digit


----------



## Martin (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm with Digit. You know that when you make some thing that great you have to make a tutorial   

Sonja


----------



## beadella (Jul 2, 2008)

YEAH, I definatly read something about tutorials in the soap making rule book!!!!!!!!   :wink: 

Will be expecting one shortly!!


----------



## digit (Jul 2, 2008)

Oh, oh, I just could not stand it. Besides, what if someone noticed me drooling on the keyboard and petting the screen? I have to maintain my dignity, you know?

So, I mosey over to your shop to acquire one of these sweet babies for myself, and what do I find? *A SALE!!! *Not only a sale (my favorite word) but a Weds special!! How am I supposed to click away from that?   

Soon.......yes, very soon, I will be the proud owner of one these works of art.

Digit


----------



## mcleodnaturals (Jul 2, 2008)

those are SO SO beautiful!!!  my swirls look like someone pooped on my soap compared to those!  WOW!!


----------



## pepperi27 (Jul 2, 2008)

OMG!   That is one remarkable piece of art! Truly amazing.


----------



## selah925 (Jul 2, 2008)

Amazing!  I would love to know how you made it work so beautifully!


----------



## pink-north (Jul 2, 2008)

:shock: Absolutely amazing! I expect to see something like that in a museum gift shop. That would actually be interesting if there were any Japanese exhibits in the museum at the same time. Something to think about.

Again excellent work!!! I'm with the others, when's the tutorial coming?


----------



## anhoki (Jul 2, 2008)

Not ONLY do I LOVE the soap... I recognize the mold....  AWESOME!!!!


----------



## kwahlne (Jul 2, 2008)

Holy crap!  that's amazing!  Beautiful!


----------



## Lane (Jul 2, 2008)

Sweet! I LOVE it!!!


----------



## zajanatural (Jul 2, 2008)

Aww, you make me blush    Thanks for looking!  I will post a tutorial, I am going to do another one like it in a different scent, different colors.  Yeah, Anhoki, that's one of my beloved molds from your pa! I swear I treasure those things  

Thank you for partaking in the sale Digit, I will have this out the door tomorrow!


----------



## digit (Jul 2, 2008)

zajanatural said:
			
		

> Thank you for partaking in the sale Digit, I will have this out the door tomorrow!



*YES!!!*  Mine, mine, mine, it is going to be mine.    Thank you!!



			
				pink-north said:
			
		

> Absolutely amazing! I expect to see something like that in a museum gift shop.



Maybe it will make my house look better.    

Digit



[/b]


----------



## zajanatural (Jul 2, 2008)

LMAO!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2008)

digit said:
			
		

> Maybe it will make my house look better.


You already look better Digit.


----------



## SoapyGal (Jul 2, 2008)

Zaja, those are really beautiful.

Would you ever consider doing a tutorial for how to do something like that?  

I don't want you to give away any trade secrets, or anything, but I can't even do a 1-color swirl yet, let alone a 5-color swirl, 2 layer soap....  :shock:


----------



## digit (Jul 3, 2008)

Lovehound said:
			
		

> digit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No Lovehound, flattery will not get you close enough to swipe my bar.     But I will let you view a picture of it. 

Digit


----------



## eden (Jul 4, 2008)

wow!  that's artistic!!  awesome!  thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## divaknitting (Jul 4, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## IrishLass (Jul 4, 2008)

WOW!  :shock:  Stunning. Absolutely, positively stunning. I am in awe at how incredibly beautiful thoase soaps look. Excellent, excellent job!


IrishLass


----------



## brian0523 (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm late to find this post - but yes - that's the most beautiful soap I've ever laid eyes on!

I had to order two - one to use - and one as a model for inspiration!

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Godiva (Jul 7, 2008)

zajanatural said:
			
		

> I was afraid that I would not be able to duplicate this, but I think I nailed it:
> 
> I think I posted on your original one - these are like a work of art!  Lovely!


----------



## zajanatural (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks a lot  Thank you Brian and Digit for ordering a few bars! I really appreciate it!


----------



## cdwinsby (Jul 8, 2008)

Very talented you are!!!  Stunning!


----------



## digit (Jul 9, 2008)

I recieved it today!!! All I can say is *WOW!!*

This bar is as beautiful as the pictures!! It took about 30 minutes to scrape my eyeballs off of it......with great effort, I might add. Then another 30 minutes to get it out of both nostrils. I think I shoved it so far I hit my brain. It smells soooo wonderful!!! 

Oh no........I could never USE it!!!  :shock:  I think I will promently display it and invite everyone I know to come over and feast their eyeballs. No touching allowed.   

Digit


----------



## cozyaromas (Jul 10, 2008)

You think you can put a bar to the side, I would like to purchase a bar if possible. Thanks!!


----------



## zajanatural (Jul 10, 2008)

digit said:
			
		

> I recieved it today!!! All I can say is *WOW!!*
> 
> This bar is as beautiful as the pictures!! It took about 30 minutes to scrape my eyeballs off of it......with great effort, I might add. Then another 30 minutes to get it out of both nostrils. I think I shoved it so far I hit my brain. It smells soooo wonderful!!!
> 
> ...



ROTFLMAO!! Now that is one heck of a testimonial!  Thank you so much

I can definitely put a bar away for you Pam, let me know when you are ready for it!


----------



## cozyaromas (Jul 10, 2008)

Cool beans, there were a couple of other bars I had my eyes on so I might order those as well. I wish I would place the order a couple of weeks ago as I was in Cleveland for the 4th of July weekend and could've gotten everything I wanted then, let me get my order together and I will place in the next week or so.


----------



## DeeAnna (Apr 14, 2013)

I stumbled across this thread today and was blown away by this lovely soap. So here's a "bump" to bring it to your attention -- check out Post #1. --DeeAnna


----------



## hlee (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks for bumping. Wow!


----------



## Badger (Apr 14, 2013)

Wow is right, thank you for bumping it.  I am still working on getting down swirls on the top of my soaps... think that is going to take me a while.


----------



## newbie (Apr 14, 2013)

Excellent replication and I love the black/dark layer with the white on top. I also love the name. Beautiful.


----------



## christinak (Apr 14, 2013)

Wow!  You need a really light hand for that swirl so as to not disturb the layer underneath.  That is spectacular!


----------



## DeeAnna (Apr 14, 2013)

Badger said:


> Wow is right, thank you for bumping it.  I am still working on getting down swirls on the top of my soaps... think that is going to take me a while.



Um, yeah, me too, Badger. I have a long ways to go. I am in awe of this person's skill.


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 14, 2013)

Totally AWESOME!!!!


----------



## SoapPapaw (Apr 14, 2013)

Great looking soaps.


----------



## WallFlower (Apr 15, 2013)

Wow that is just amazing! Thanks for bumping this up! This is beautiful!!


----------

